# Does anyone know...



## Luke5533 (2/3/15)

Does anyone have a vape from vape africa (the vapes that you can buy at spar) and know if the coil is removable? And how long the coil will last? My current vapes coil is not removable and the coil has lasted barley a month


----------



## shaunnadan (2/3/15)

The Vapes spar tanks are justfog/twisp clones. 

Coils are indentical to the twisp and last about a month on 50/50 juices if you regularly clean them

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Riaz (2/3/15)

Hi @Luke5533 

Did you purchase one of those disposable ones?

Would help you could post a picture of the atty/ device so we can check it out


----------



## Luke5533 (2/3/15)

@Riaz my vape is just a evod fake. The coil and tank are 1 piece. I used high vg juices and now my coil is burned.. Because the coil and tank are 1 piece, it's nearly impossible to clean.


----------



## shaunnadan (2/3/15)

you can try this to clean them out.

fill up a cup with extra hot water (not boiling) then drop in your tank and stir it like mad with a spoon. 

after about 5min take it out and shake off any water, place it onto some paper towel and leave it in the sun for a bit to dry. should give you some extra life.

what mod do you have ?

il come bring down a better tank for you in 2 weeks when im in CT

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/3/15)

Sounds like @Luke5533 has one of these?




If so, it is a CE4 and not EVOD. I haven't heard of an EVOD (clone or not) that doesn't open up for coil replacement.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Luke5533 (2/3/15)

@BumbleBee that is exactly what i have, although you have made me realise that i only have an evod battery, and CE4 tank & coil (fake of course) do you think a spar vape is better than ny fake CE4?


----------



## shaunnadan (2/3/15)

the spar vape is better...ish

your best bet would be to get a proper evod2 tank for that battery


----------



## shaunnadan (2/3/15)

so quick question luke ?

would you consider getting into rebuildables (much better for high VG juices)

the wheels are turning in my head for another PIF.......


----------



## Luke5533 (2/3/15)

But if the spar vape is like a twisp, wouldn't it be MUCH better than than a fake CE4?


----------



## shaunnadan (2/3/15)

definitely better than the fake CE4 but in the exact range is a much better evod 2 or a mpt3

still waiting on ur reply towards getting into rebuildables dude ....


----------



## Luke5533 (2/3/15)

No. Sadly I don't think I will be getting into rebuildables anytime soon. In what way will spar vape be better than the fake CE4?


----------



## shaunnadan (2/3/15)

Ok, was gonna send a mod in ur direction when I came down to the mountain! 

The spar Vape can be stripped down completely, the coils are interchangeable with the twisps so basically think of it as you using a twisp with a slightly less powered battery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

